
Nuclear power station incident in Ontario Canada - lightwin
https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/mobile/alert-about-pickering-nuclear-generating-station-sent-by-mistake-1.4763687
======
Scoundreller
False alarm.

~~~
ksaj
It will be interesting to see the repercussions of this. A lot of people woke
up to ~2 hours of what was probably quite frightening. Anyone nervous of
living in the area is probably considerably more so now.

~~~
lightwin
They probably scared lots of people and people might take any potential future
alerts less seriously. Hope you heard of a boy who was crying wolf.

~~~
ksaj
People already got angry about receiving Amber Alerts for children on the
opposite side of the city. And there were all kinds of technical issues --
sometimes even people's phones crashing -- when they were first testing this
capability.

Adding erroneous nuclear alerts into the experience isn't going to make people
feel very secure about the service or their neighbourhoods. People will just
change their alert sound to silence, or something that won't wake them up even
in the case of a real emergency (that boy who cried wolf you mention). Then it
expensively helps no one.

